
Show HN: Rank Predictor for JEE Advance Based on LSTM Model - Plenue
https://stormy-sea-71523.herokuapp.com/
======
Plenue
I made JEE Advanced Rank Predictor using data from previous year rank vs mark
data. Many Indian users know jee is the enterance exam for India's best
engineering colleges(IIT). Please let me know the idea which can be added to
this project.

